# Pics of my 75 gallon... finally



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I finally got some pictures of my fish. First, is this a Blue Acara or GT? It was sold to me as an Acara, but I am starting to think GT. I caught him eating a Pristella Tetra:









Another pic, same fish taking a breather from his meal:









One more, floating around:









Heres my male (i think) Green Severum. He is my first cichlid and favorite fish. Hes about 8 months old and 6 inches:









Last picture, full shot of my 75. This is an old scape, more plants now.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH, how do i make the pictures bigger. I used photobucket and have been trying to figure it out. Can anyone tell me how to get them bigger?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you posting the thumbnails rather than the full sized image?

You're right, the "blue acara" is a gold saum or white saum, hard to tell in the small pics.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the response. thats what i thought... i still dont really know what specific traits to look for but i am pretty sure its a gt also.

yes, i am using the smaller images, but when i click on the images and try to insert the larger ones it doesnt work. can i just copy and paste the url from the larger pics? do i need to adjust the image? im sorry to waste a thread with these questions, i just really want to get some pictures up.

thank you sinisterkisses.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i love the drift wood, i cannt find any nice long peices like that. looks like a gt to me and your sev looks like a male

oh and for the pics, copy the img tags that come up below the picture


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

jcushing, thank you so much. i really appreciate that.

thanks for the compliments. the driftwood is from a lfs that has a really great selection of pieces like it. it has been in there for over 6 months and still wont sink though. its attached to slate and i hope one day i can remove the slate and move the wood around. if i ever get stranded in the ocean i hope that piece of wood is with me.

im pretty sure the sev is a male also, squiggles all over his face and long pointed fins. great fish and i love watching him grow.

thanks for the id of the gt and thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking at this tank is like crack. Please keep us updated as it progresses.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking at this tank is like crack. Please keep us updated as it progresses.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Gino Santangelo said:


> Looking at this tank is like crack. Please keep us updated as it progresses.


haha, huh? is that good or bad?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Gino Santangelo said:


> Looking at this tank is like crack. Please keep us updated as it progresses.


sorry for the sarcasm. im glad you like my tank and thanks for the compliment.

im gonna try to take some new pictures tonight with my moms good camera. i will get the 75 with the new scape and my planted 29. hopefully get them posted tonight.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Very nice fish! I especially love the severum


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks, hes my man. im gonna try to get him to show off some good colors for me tonight when i take pics.

maybe i will catch him in one of his goofy moods and get a pic of him flipping upside down.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful!! :thumb:

What I would do for a peice of driftwood like that!

Lovely severum, too.

-Ryan


----------



## Heros_Rotkiel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have to jump on the bandwagon and say killer driftwood indeed!

Just don't use the words crack and tank in the same sentence, brings up horrible thoughts


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks guys, i appreciate the compliments.

that driftwood really is cool. i got it at a lfs that has all kinds of pieces, its a great centerpiece. i just wish it would sink, i want to move it around but the giant slate i attached it to is a bit much. i would let it float (i think that looks cool) but the tank has a big center brace that knocks the wood.

i had my mom bring her camera over tonight and she took some cool pictures for me. she loves photography so i think there are some cool pics of my fish and tanks that i will try to post asap.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

im gonna try to add some new pics:

severum, keyhole, pleco, pristellas and blackskirts:









severum, gt (please confirm!!!), dithers:









my 75 gallon trio:









shot of my planted 29:









silver angel in planted 29. hes not showing great colors here:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice photos *HONDO*.



> severum, gt (please confirm!!!), dithers:


Yes it sure looks like a GT. If it was me, I would be inclined to return the GT and pickup 3 more keyholes.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah i dunno about keyholes and gt's..... since you only have 1 keyhole id get more, or look into other peaceful med cichlids...


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks guys.

so would you suggest adding the extra keyholes and removing the gt over removing the keyholes and leaving the sev and gt?

i have another thread on here now (jcushing has responded) about moving the keyhole into a 29 with two keyhole babies i got yesterday.

i do like the idea of more keyholes and the severum, but i am starting to really like the gt.

thank you guys for the suggestions.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *HONDO*,

Mate, I not really a fan of the idea of an adult Sev and an adult GT in a 75g long term. That's just me however, I'm not saying it can't be done.

I'm not sure about your Sev, but I do know when the GT gets bigger, your tetras won't last long.
Going with Blairo1's experience, keyholes should work well with a single Sev.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

deadfishfloating, i understand what you are saying and i respect your opinion. you may be right and i may end up doing what you suggested, moving the gt and adding keyholes.

im always open to everyones suggestions. thats why i ask.

i will keep working on these setups and i will keep posting on what happens.

thank you very much for all your help and suggestions. please do not hesitate to keep em coming!


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

How's the setup going? 

The fish look great. I'm toying with putting some quarter size severums in with some young EBJD's in the near future, green or gold sev.. haven't decided jyust yet. They are gorgeous fish!.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

teqvet said:


> How's the setup going?
> 
> The fish look great. I'm toying with putting some quarter size severums in with some young EBJD's in the near future, green or gold sev.. haven't decided jyust yet. They are gorgeous fish!.


thanks! yeah, sevs are great.
i moved the keyhole to a 29 gallon with 4 other juvies. im gonna go for a pair (hopefully 2) then move them along with my angel to a 55.

the sev and gt are in the 75 by themselves and all is well for now. they get along fine. they both get chased by the pleco, but together they get along well.

thanks for the interst and keep us posted on whatever you do!


----------

